# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  What is the temperature range of the extruders?

## DangerousThing

Hi,

I know the Monstr can print PLA through Nylon. I'm just wondering about the temperature settings min/max of the extruders?

Thanks much!

----------


## 3dm

Hi, DT,

We use Marlin firmware with slight mods. We will publish our source code, so you can always grab it and recompile. The reason I mention this is that the min and max temperature parameters are compiled into the firmware.

Currently Min is set at 170, for no better reason than that it was that way in the stock version of Marlin. There's nothing to prevent you from making it lower, if you end up wanting to work with much lower temp. materials. In fact, we're working with a company that is developing a material that will require us to do just that. So we'll see.

We've run up max to 250C, just to see what would happen, with no ill effects. You want to make sure that you do that with either an empty filament path or with filament that won't cook at that temp - something like the Taulman Nylon 910 (print temp 235C). If you try that with most PLA and ABS filaments, they'll cook to a nice black sludge for you, and you'll have fun removing it from the nozzle. Been there, done that, wasted many hours cleaning it. :-)

Fundamentally, since the entire filament path is all metal (Aluminum, Titanium and Brass), the first limit on high temp is likely to come from the Teflon tubing used to insulate the thermistor wires. Teflon melts at 327C. Somewhere about the same temp, the cooling fan on the lower heatsink, will probably be overwhelmed. It's probably made out of ABS and might start melting. So I wouldn't take it over 300C.

Ben

----------


## DangerousThing

I'm not planning to take it that high for now, but you might want to set the max closer to 275 or so. Enough to run something that requires more heat (new stuff all the time now, I hear) when it comes out. At any rate, I'd suggest the highest temp that won't hurt the system, with warnings in the doc about taking it up that high without something that needs it.

And how are the properties of 910?

----------


## 3dm

Hi, DT,

Re: Max temp: before we ship, we will do exactly that. We'll test to destruction, then back off quite a bit, and set it as a warning (as well as encoding the setting in the firmware). 275C sounds perfectly reasonable, but I want to be sure that the machines are well tested for this before we nail that down in the documentaion.

Re; Nylon 910: it looks pretty interesting:http://taulman3d.com/910-features.html

Ben

----------

